# Sunrise & Sunset photos and eye damage



## keethjon

I think we all know that shooting directly into the sun can possibly cause eye damage. What is the school of thought if you are using the camera LCD screen rather than the eye level viewfinder?

Keith
Easy Basic Photography


----------



## frojas

That's correct, the sun might cause retinal damage if you look directly or though the viewfinder without protection. 

It's not the same to look at the sun at midday or sunset, because the time of exposure to cause damage is totally different at sunset(or sunrise). When the sun is on the horizon the light need to travel  a long distance  through the lower atmosphere's layer, passing through a lot of dust, vapor and air. All of these disperse the high frequency (and UV) rays more than the low frequency rays. So it does very little damage to your eyes when look directly. 
Also that's why you see the red colored shapes on sunset.

If your're using a lens protector, it usually comes with UV filter integrated, so there's really low risk to shoot at Sunrise using the viewfinder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Considering this, I recommend you to shoot directly using the viewfinder to obtain a better result in your photo.


----------



## Garbz

*NONONONONONONONONONO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A UV FILTER DOES NOT PROTECT YOUR EYES!*

UV causes damage to the eye surface and lens. This is often also quite fixable through surgery. A small temperature rise in your retina on the other hand causes the receptors to permanently stop functioning. This is a function of visible and infrared light. 


I recommend you get a dark set of sunglasses and wear them while looking through the viewfinder. You're as safe as you are normally providing you don't focus light in your eyes. Stay away from telephoto lenses. If you need to zoom in on the sun then use liveview or VERY dark sunnies.


----------



## VujayPrabhakaran

A cool sunglass is a better choice


----------



## FransD

And all that light isn't damaging your sensor?


----------



## KmH

Not unless you do a long exposure and overheat the image sensor.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Put some sun screen lotion on the lens. You will get foggy/misty/dreamy effect too


----------



## amateuraperture

So snapping pics of sunrises and sunsets won't damage your camera, but a long exposure could correct?  My user manual says that the heat from the sun could damage the camera innards.


----------



## Garbz

It is a heat thing. When you focus your camera at the sun with a 600mm lens, what do you think happens to the sensor? At 1/8000th probably not a heck of a lot. Longer time periods = more heating.


----------



## Formatted

> If your're using a lens protector, it usually comes with UV filter integrated, so there's really low risk to shoot at Sunrise using the viewfinder



Probably the worst advice I've seen given on this forum. Made me laugh though!


----------



## D-B-J

Schwettylens said:


> Put some sun screen lotion on the lens. You will get foggy/misty/dreamy effect too



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## MWG

Formatted said:


> If your're using a lens protector, it usually comes with UV filter integrated, so there's really low risk to shoot at Sunrise using the viewfinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the worst advice I've seen given on this forum. Made me laugh though!
Click to expand...


Lol! No ****.

You should never look directly at the sun, if your worried about rays wear sun screen and polarized sunglasses.


----------



## DecadentDashes

as others have said, never look directly into the sun. If you want to take exposures of the sun, look into getting a safe solar filter (NOT! a UV filter) Check around astronomy shops/websites for more information on where to buy and how to use them properly. These are the filters used to look at the sun safely during eclipses.


----------

